# P vs. Heater



## selfabuse (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey guys - 
I just got home from work today, and noticed the heater in my Spilos tank was all crooked. He doesn't seem to be heater burned at all, but he's missing half his teeth. All the ones on the right are still there, but all the ones on the left look like they're just gone... They will grow back, right? I hope...

Also, he's got a HUGE bump on his chin. Had it since I got him 2 or 3 months ago. I figured it was just from hitting the glass, but it's BIG. The fish is about 5 - 6in, and this bump is probally 3/4 the size of a pencil eraser, and looks raw on the end. Is this anything to worry about? I'll try to get pics, but the only camera I've got is on my phone, and it's really junky.

Thanks!!

-r


----------



## selfabuse (Oct 21, 2004)

here's the best picture I managed to get - you can see the missing teeth as well as the huge chin bump. I'm pretty sure both things aren't really anything to worry about, but I figured I'd double check









Apologies for the quality of the pic. Camera phones suck.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

piranha's shed teeth regularly. don't worry, they'll come back brand new. the chin bump will go away if your p stops rubbing against the glass.









EDIT: nice p by the way


----------



## selfabuse (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks! I saved him from the LFS where they had him in a 10 gallon. I'd wasn't really in the market for a new P, (already have a small RBP) but saw him for weeks in the LFS, and just couldn't let him live in that tiny tank. Guess that's why the chin bump is a bit bigger then usual. He's in a 55 now, all by himself, so I figure he ought to have enough room, but the bump hasn't changed a bit since I got him. Hasn't got any bigger either though, so I haven't really worried about it. Figured it and the teeth were probally nothing to worry about, but better safe then sorry







.

Thanks again!

-r


----------

